

Seattle area 15-year-old sells startup to ActiveState - jcasman
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/seattle-area-15yearold-sells-startup-company-activestate

======
r00fus
I'm not intimately familiar with Heroku, but has this kid single-handedly
created heroku for perl?

Quite impressive.

